
US student was allegedly building a custom Gentoo Linux distro for ISIS - weare138
https://www.zdnet.com/article/us-student-was-allegedly-building-a-custom-gentoo-linux-distro-for-isis/
======
taylodl
I've been a Free Software advocate for 25 years and I just realized I'm not:
there are some people whom I don't want using my software. Terrorist
organizations top the list, but there may be some State actors I don't want
using my software either. Is there any way to have my cake and eat it too? I
don't see how - my understanding of the most common licenses is it's all-or-
nothing.

------
panpanna
"Thomas Osadzinski, 20"

Am I missing something here?

